# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  A good woman is proud.

## raiazlan

A good woman is proud.

She respects herself and others,
She is aware of who she is.


She neither seeks definition from
the person she is with, nor does

she expect them to read her mind.

 She is quite capable of articulating

her needs.



A good woman is hopeful.


She is strong enough to make
all her dreams come true.


She knows love,
 therefore she gives love.


She recognizes that her love

has great value and must

be reciprocated.


If her love is taken for granted,
it soon disappears.


A good woman has a dash of

inspiration and a dabble

of endurance.


She knows that she will at times
 have to inspire others to reach the
potential God gave them.



A good woman knows her past,
understands her present and forces
toward the future.



A good woman knows God.


She knows that with God the world is
her playground, but without God
she will just be played with.



A good woman does not live

in fear of the future

because of her past.


Instead, she understands that

her life experiences are

merely lessons meant to bring her

closer to self-knowledge
and unconditional self-love.

----------


## Tulip

*applause* :eclp;

----------


## ilovesunny

tknku ...thnku so mch... for sahring such a beautiful poem with us...

----------


## ah_54

Beautiful poem
thanks for best sharing

----------


## dsjeya

a good women is rare
be content what they are
never chase a mirrage

good expectation

----------


## housefull

I accept with informatuion:
She is strong enough to make
all her dreams come true.


She knows love,
therefore she gives love.


She recognizes that her love

has great value and must

be reciprocated.


If her love is taken for granted,
it soon disappears.


A good woman has a dash of

inspiration and a dabble

of endurance.

----------


## RAHEN

waoo..beautiful...also the addition..keep adding boy..

----------


## william

gfjghjghgj

----------

